# Elektronikas pamati >  Skaņas līmeņa indikators

## JensijsCardTrick

Sveiki! 

šodien biju Rīgā, Gāju garām Argusam un nolēmu ieiet paskatīties, atcerējos kā toreiz taisīju gaismas mūziku un Jūs ieteicāt Tisīt Skaņas līmeņa indikatoru, pa cik Telefonā bija Detaļu saraksts, paņēmu un visu nopirku  ::  

Pārnākot mājās no stūra izvilku lodāmuru un salodēju! 

Lūk arī rezultāts: 



Radā arī 1 Jautājums! 

Kā lai  dabū gatavu to, lai Skan abi kanāli, bet ir pieslēgts Indikators, lietoju sadalītāju toties tad skan tikai viens kanāls un indikators rāda otru kanālu! 

Paldies! 

Jensijs!

----------


## AndrisZ

> lietoju sadalītāju toties tad skan tikai viens kanāls un indikators rāda otru kanālu!


 Uzzīmē shēmu kur un kā pieslēdzi indikatoru, citādi neko nevar saprast.

----------


## kaspich

Jensij, varbuut Tev nepatiks tas, ko teikshu, bet..
shii konstrukcija ir Tev par sarezgjiitu. jaa, salodeji. bet, bez jebkadas sapratnes, kaa taa straadaa.
man pienjemamaaks skjiet celjsh: dariit to, ko SAPROTI. luuk, nesaproti, kaa piesleegt 2 kanaalus? saac ar vienkaarsho. kas ir elektriskaa kjeede.
citaadi, taas probleemas.. nu, neatbilst dotajai konstrukcijai.

----------


## Didzis

Kaspish, nu neesi Tu skolotājs un Tavs pedogoģiskais talants ir nulles limenī. Cilvēks ir nopircis detaļas, salodējis vienkāršu shēmiņu, kura pat darbojas. Ir radies jautājums kurš ielikts iesācēju sadaļā, bet nē, Kaspisham vienalga nav miera iebāzties ar savu "konstruktora" komentāru  ::  Ja jau esi tāds  speciālist visās jiomās, tad atbildi kā skolotājs, ja nevari atbildēt , tad klusē.

----------


## kaspich

kaa viena gudra daama teica:
dizhi praati apspriezh idejas, videeji notikumus, bet vaaji - citus cilveekus.
Didzi - lauku seja: tu nekad taalaak par peedeejo grupu ticis nesi maniits  :: 


p.s. noraadiit ko darit, vari savas seetas slauceejaam. man tavi noraadiijumi ir paraleeli  ::  mazpisaanu ciema antenu karalis..  ::

----------


## Didzis

Kaspish, Tu trāpiji desmitniekā- vāji prati apspriež citus cilvēkus. Apskatoties Tavus pēdejos divus postus viss sakrīt  ::  Kautkā tajos nemana tehniskas idejas  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Ja tas 'indikators' vispār ir vajadzīgs, tad taisi vēl otru. Kā katra stereokanāla signālam vajadzīgs savs, neatkarīgs trakts (pastiprinātājs un skaļrunis), tā arī līmenis jāmēra katrā kanālā ar savu ierīci. Barošana, protams, var būt kopīga.

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

protams, ka man ir arī detaļas priekš otra kanāla, bet nav jau jēgas ja sakaņu nedzird, tagad vismaz vienu kanālu dzird.

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Es paņēmu sadalītāju ar 3,5 mm jacku vienā galā, otrā galā 2 RCA nu attieiecīgi paņēmu labo kanālu pieliku pie Indikatora, otru pie Kinozāles

----------


## Didzis

Vispār jau indikātoru parasti slēdz paralēli skaņas signālam. Tikai dad indikācijai ir kāda jēga. Tad Tu kontrolē skaņas signāla amplitūdu.

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

njā tikko pts r šo atradu

----------


## habitbraker

Nu uzziimee paintaa, kaa tu sleedz to indikatoru  ::

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Pagaidām vēl neslēdzu paralēli, jo pašlaik nav laika! Bet kā slēdzu iepriekš jau paskaidroju  ::

----------


## r2d2

Jensij, paskaidrot ta paskaidroji, bet uzzimet par skadi nenaktu gan, a savadak taa neprofesionali sanak. Tu tach ar negribeetu, ka tad, kad Tev iedod padomu, tad tikai tipa "paskaidro". Sheema vienmeer ir daudz uzskatamaka par daziem teikumiem tekstaa. Protams vislabak ir, ja gan sheemu uzzimee, gan paskaidro. Taa kaa panem vien un aizej uz sitejieni: https://www.circuitlab.com/ tad nospied "Launch circuitlab editor" un fiksi samet kopaa to, kas Tev tur ir, tad uztaisi printscreen un ieliec sheit. I pasam skaidrak taps, i citiem.

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Vajag bildi ari kur es viņu pieliku klāt?

----------


## habitbraker

Nu to jau tieshi veelamies uzzinaat  ::  - Kaa tieshi tu vinju piesleedz pastuuzha izejai

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

pieslēdzu pie basa izejas! paralēli, proti tur kur nāk no pastūža ārā un aiziet uz Sūbi

----------


## frukc

> Jensij, varbuut Tev nepatiks tas, ko teikshu, bet..
> shii konstrukcija ir Tev par sarezgjiitu. jaa, salodeji. bet, bez jebkadas sapratnes, kaa taa straadaa.
> man pienjemamaaks skjiet celjsh: dariit to, ko SAPROTI. luuk, nesaproti, kaa piesleegt 2 kanaalus? saac ar vienkaarsho. kas ir elektriskaa kjeede.
> citaadi, taas probleemas.. nu, neatbilst dotajai konstrukcijai.


 nezinu, kas Didzim tik ļoti šajā tekstā nepatika. manuprāt ļoti precīzi un ļoti mierīgi, lai cik dīvaini tas neliktos, kaspich paskaidroja cilvēkam.

nav jēgas ko salodēt, nesaprotot, ko īsti salodējis un tad jautāt - lai izprot, ko salodējis. tad būs jēga jautājumos un vērts cilvēkiem tērēt laiku uz tiem atbildot.

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

es saprotu šodien @JFS par to runājām  ::

----------


## kaspich

jensij, ir naakoshaa lazha.
taa indikatora IC NAV paredzeeta, lai sleegtu klaat pie  'skanjas'. taas ieejaa ir jaapadod signaals PEEC detektora+ filtra.
shajaa gadiijumaa tu:
a) moci IC [un pie speeciigaaka signaala nokausi]
b) diodes nevis smuki spiid/iedegaas, bet suudiigi 'djorgaajaas' [aatri, nevienmeeriigii, it kaa taam nebuutu on/off stavoklja]

http://transformators.lv/2012/stereo...rs-ar-atmega8/
piemeeram, sheit ir piemers ar iiso komentu LV. Tev vajag shaadu PLUS veel RC kjeedes attack/release lietaam [tam indikatoram taas ir softiski realizeetas].

----------


## karloslv

Kaspich, konkrētajā piemērā pat ir smaga laža ar RC ķēdes izlaišanu - aliasingu softā nekādi vairs nenokompensēsi. Nez, ko rāda indikators, padodot ieejā kaut ko tuvu f_diskretizācijas / 2...

RC filtrs pēc detektora ir obligāts gan jensija shēmai, gan shēmai ar ciparotāju.

Cits neticams vingrojums ir izpildīšanās ar -5V barošanu OPA2340 - nafig? Visa OPA2340 specene caur un caur runā par vienpolāro barošanu līdz 5.5V max - interesanti, kā viņam tas viss nav nokāvies? Kondensatoru pumpis jaucas nost un nemaz neražo tos -5? Par to, kāpēc vajadzētu "kompensēt taisngrieža zudumu", es vispār apsēdos padomāt ilgi.

----------


## kaspich

+101
to pirmo probleemu var risinaat taa [nemaniiju ADS uzstaadiijumus, bet saprotu, ka taa arii dariits], ka samplinga F>>Fin. bet, protams, taa ir mociishanaas nevietaa.
kaut, jaatziist, ka uz visu briinumu fona [transformatoraa] tas ir zeme-kocmoc piemeers  :: 

p.s. par to 'zudumu' vinjsh, jadomaa, domaaja silicija paareja Udropu. vnk, ja neliksi OPampu, bet 2 diodiites, pie zemaakiem level neko normali sameeriit neizdosies..

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Tikko uztaisīju vēlvirnu fīču no Jfs, kurai gan nav īpaša pielietojuma proti multivibrators


Parasta rezistora vietā ieluku Poci, lai varētu paeksperimentēt ar dažādiem parametriem!  ::

----------


## kaspich

pastaasti, ludzu, kaa tas tavs multivibrators stradaa.
dazhaados pochu staavokljos.
un kaapeec reizem/regulaari nedarbojas/var nedarboties [par tranju nosvilshanu nerunaajot].

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

srādā tā, ka Sākumā Q1 ir vaļā un caur R4  lādējas C2 (piedod ja neesmu 'pa;ši labs shēmu zīmētājs) -tad viņš uzlādējas un atveras otrs tranis,  tādējādi - Q1 nometas un masas, ja tā var teikt, tad atkal notiek tas pats proces no otra gala un tā uz riņķi!  ::  impulsa garuma var izrēķināt zinot C1 R1 C2 R2 pēc formulas Ti1 aptuveni= C2*Rb2*Ln2 Ti2 aptuveni = C1 * Rb1 ln2 un tad T=ti1+ti2!


Protams šeit ir pilns ar nepilnībām! Ja Poci nogriež uz 0 vai tuvu tai tranis var nodegt, jo Rb būs mazāks nekā Rk un tas nav labi, jo strāvai uz K ir jābūt lielākai par Strāvu uz B! Nu protams ka nestrādās , ja būs pa lielu spriegums un nosvils diodes  ::  tas jua pašsaprotami!  ::  Droši vien ir vēl daudz faktori! 

Par to Poci jo mazāka tā pretestība jo ātrāk pārslēgsies, jo kondiķis ātrāk uzlādēsies

----------


## kaspich

nee, tieshi sho nedomaaju. tak par to jau bija runa! FAIL

----------


## karloslv

Nav jau gluži tā, ka diožu detektors nestrādā zem 0,6V, strādā gan, tikai - totāli nelineāri un sūdīgi ar kādiem 3 dažādas uzvedības reģioniem (galu galā tak AM ar tādiem detektē). Un tādu pieslēgt skaņas traktā paralēli... боже упаси.

A vot te prasās forumā uzreiz +1 -1 sistēma, citādi ienāks jensijs vai vēl kāds gurķis, ieraudzīs simistora murgojumus un - opā, uzcepu, pazuda bass, ko darīt, varbūt jāliek lielāki kondensatori?

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

par multivibratoru atbildēju pareizi?

----------


## habitbraker

> par multivibratoru atbildēju pareizi?


 Nu nav godiigi - kautko prasti iztukot... Piemeeram- kaapeec saakumaa q1 ir valjaa, Kaapeec atveras Q2 ?Kaapeec aizveras Q1 ?  Kaa ieguvi formulinjas? Kur peeksnji radaas RB1/2?KAs nosvils? Ledi?  ::

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

kādēļ q2 atvērsies jo kondensators būs uzlādējies un strāva no plūdīs uz B un tai būs + tā pat kā K un tad tranis atvras \, bet pa cik kondiķis ir uzlādējies un iegšējā pretestība ir liela uz Q1 B būs - un K + tas nozīmē ka viņš aizveras! 

Nevis Rb1/2 bet Rb1/ln2 tasi r pilnīgi atšķirīgas lietas ln2 ir *0.693147181 
*kā kas nosvils protams ka Ledi un drosivien kkadā momentā tranis kad starp K Un E būs vairāk pa 45v vai arī E B būs vairāk pa 6 v 

par to kurš trais sākumā ir vaļā nemācēšu sākumā izstāstīt

formulas no JFS pārbaudes darba!

----------


## habitbraker

> kādēļ q2 atvērsies jo kondensators būs uzlādējies un strāva no plūdīs uz B un tai būs + tā pat kā K un tad tranis atvras \, bet pa cik kondiķis ir uzlādējies un iegšējā pretestība ir liela uz Q1 B būs - un K + tas nozīmē ka viņš aizveras!


 Ok, liidz kaadam spriegumam attieciibaa pret emiteru jauzlaadeejas C2, lai Q2 atveertos?
Kaapeec Q1 B peec Q2 atveershanaas buus "-". Cik negatiiva? Caur kuriem elementiem uzlaadeejaas C1?

----------


## kaspich

> Nav jau gluži tā, ka diožu detektors nestrādā zem 0,6V, strādā gan, tikai - totāli nelineāri un sūdīgi ar kādiem 3 dažādas uzvedības reģioniem (galu galā tak AM ar tādiem detektē). Un tādu pieslēgt skaņas traktā paralēli... боже упаси.
> 
> A vot te prasās forumā uzreiz +1 -1 sistēma, citādi ienāks jensijs vai vēl kāds gurķis, ieraudzīs simistora murgojumus un - opā, uzcepu, pazuda bass, ko darīt, varbūt jāliek lielāki kondensatori?


 pag, AM gadiijumaa tak nesoshaa jeb DC komponente nodroshina prieksspriegumu taam diodeem  ::  te taa nav..

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

nu cik tur bija kkadi 0,7 v laikam! kkur ap to skaitli bija lai atvērtos tranis! 

C1 uzlādējas caur R3  Q1 Bāze būs negatīva jo Kondensatora  C1  + ir pieslēgts pie Q2 kolektora, bet - pie Q1 Bāzes un tad kad C1 ir uzlādējies Saprotams ka - pusē ir negatīvs lādiņš un tādēļ arī uz Q1 bāzes būs mīnus!  Jautājumu "Cik negatiiva?'' nesapratu!

----------


## kaspich

> kādēļ q2 atvērsies jo kondensators būs uzlādējies un strāva no plūdīs uz B un tai būs + tā pat kā K un tad tranis atvras \, bet pa cik kondiķis ir uzlādējies un iegšējā pretestība ir liela uz Q1 B būs - un K + tas nozīmē ka viņš aizveras! 
> 
> Nevis Rb1/2 bet Rb1/ln2 tasi r pilnīgi atšķirīgas lietas ln2 ir *0.693147181 
> *kā kas nosvils protams ka Ledi un drosivien kkadā momentā tranis kad starp K Un E būs vairāk pa 45v vai arī E B būs vairāk pa 6 v 
> 
> par to kurš trais sākumā ir vaļā nemācēšu sākumā izstāstīt
> 
> formulas no JFS pārbaudes darba!


 oi, nu shis gan ir shedevrs.

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

cik noprotu tad viss ir nepareizi ja???

----------


## habitbraker

> nu cik tur bija kkadi 0,7 v laikam! kkur ap to skaitli bija lai atvērtos tranis! 
> 
> C1 uzlādējas caur R3  Q1 Bāze būs negatīva jo Kondensatora  C1  + ir pieslēgts pie Q2 kolektora, bet - pie Q1 Bāzes un tad kad C1 ir uzlādējies Saprotams ka - pusē ir negatīvs lādiņš un tādēļ arī uz Q1 bāzes būs mīnus!  Jautājumu "Cik negatiiva?'' nesapratu!


 Bet ja ieliks nepolaaru kondensatoru, tad nebuus "negatiivs laadinjsh"?

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

principā būs, vnk polārajiem jau ir norādīts kur būs + kur -

----------


## karloslv

> pag, AM gadiijumaa tak nesoshaa jeb DC komponente nodroshina prieksspriegumu taam diodeem  te taa nav..


 Nu, nesošā nav gluži DC, ja vien tev starpfrekvence nav 0. Tur viss ir viltīgāk, un AM detektorus cilvēki lietoja ilgi pirms tos saprata, jo nah iedziļināties, ja jau tāpat strādā gana labi  ::  A kropļu tur nejēgā daudz, taču īsviļņos jau to īpaši nemana. Bet tas te bišķi oftopiks. Gaismasdiožu puslīdz korektai mirkšķināšanai droši vien pietiek ar tādu pusviļņa detektoru uz operīša kā transformatora rakstā (kur tas lepni nosaukts par fullwave).

----------


## kaspich

pag, noslaapee nesosho, un tad Tu ieguusi to detektoru, ko te ielika simistors  :: 

starp citu, tas full wave jau it kaa detektee abus pusperiodus [jaa,izejaa buferi vajag, OPamps ne paarak korekti straadaa, maigi izsakoties]. bet - izejaa abi pusperiodi buus, un stradaas pusliidz ok no paardesmi mV.

----------


## karloslv

Nu paga, es ne tā skatos vai kā, bet transformatora shēmā taču bija šis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Precision_rectifier (otrā shēma) - ja Vin > 0, opamps sviedros dzen lejā izejas spriegumu, nodzen līdz aptuveni -0,7V, lai uz "-" dabūtu 0, bet Vout taču būs tā pati 0.

----------


## kaspich

nu, ne gluzhi.
reku ir: R20 un R23  ::

----------


## karloslv

Ok, taisnība, nepamanīju steigā. Vēl visādi varianti ir minēti šeit: http://sound.westhost.com/appnotes/an001.htm

----------


## dzordzs

vari iemest kadu foto ar gatavu produktu? varbūt, ka uztaisīšu!  ::

----------

